# Littermate Playdate: Who's who?



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

GRF member Sheldon's Mom and I have puppies from the same litter (Rushmore's Bewitched x Gold Love's Moonlight Chism). We had a playdate about a month ago when our boys were 7 months. I've heard that littermates don't remember each other once they've been separated, but they sure did get along well! Oliver and Sheldon looked SO similar. Oliver has a little bit of a wider face and Sheldon has curlier fur. Can you tell who's who . The third Golden in the picture is Oliver's step brother Bernie. It was a blast, definitely have to do it again soon!


Left to Right: Oliver, Bernie, Sheldon


Left to Right: Oliver, Bernie, Sheldon


Left to Right: Sheldon, Bernie, Oliver


Left to Right: Bernie, Oliver, Sheldon


Left to Right: Bernie, Sheldon, Oliver (I think?)


Left to Right: Sheldon, Bernie, Oliver


Left to Right: Bernie, Sheldon, Oliver


Left to Right: Bernie, Sheldon, Oliver


Left to Right: Bernie, Oliver, Sheldon


Oliver and Sheldon with Bernie in the background



A couple of Bernie


Oliver


Sheldon


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Lovely dogs and they do really look alike.

The pictures of them all sitting and laying down were great. I am a pet sitter who takes dogs into the home, and we always make our dogs sit before getting treats. I have taken a few pictures like those at my house.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like so much fun for both humans and puppies alike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

coaraujo said:


> GRF member Sheldon's Mom and I have puppies from the same litter (Rushmore's Bewitched x Gold Love's Moonlight Chism). We had a playdate about a month ago when our boys were 7 months. I've heard that littermates don't remember each other once they've been separated, but they sure did get along well!n


Max met one of his littermates at the dog park - about 4 years ago - and there was not a doubt that they remembered each other. They had a party going on.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is so great that boyz can have playdates, so much fun for all.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Tripple the joy and the love. There is nothing more beautiful in the world for me than a golden gathering. Bliss for all. What gorgeous and well behaved pups!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

So cool! One of Kea's sisters was in our puppy kindergarten class. I swear they recognized each other before I could put two and two together (gee, that puppy looks an awful lot like ours!)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Those are great photos. I think Tucker did remember his littermates on the two occasions they got together. He definitely remembered his mom! LOL.

One of the best things about littermate play dates is that the dogs are at the same stage developmentally and IMO are more likely to want to play at the same level of intensity. 

Looks like a great time was had by all...


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Looks like a fun day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, looks like so much fun. They're all beautiful!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sometimes I can't even tell the difference .
Who knows for sure if Sheldon and Oliver recognized each other as siblings. 
They did greet each other with wagging tails and enjoyed playing together.
Everyone had a great time and we are looking forward to another reunion.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

How nice with a littermate reunion! You're lucky to live close to each other. Looks like they had lots of fun. 
So cute!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

What great pictures! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

It really was a blast . It was crazy to see how similar they were, had the same mannerisms and everything - the same ear flips over on both of them even. I think Bernie was beside himself in joy having two "Oliver's" to play with. I'd love to see the rest of the litter and how similar/different they are from Oliver and Sheldon. Oliver will get to meet his Grandma in a few weeks. I wonder how that'll go . What a blast, now if only the weather would warm up a bit so we can have another playdate!


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

What great photos! So nice that the brothers got to reunite. Looks like it was a fun day for all!


----------

